# Hi everyone! New member here and expertise on makeup brushes



## crushbeauty4u (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello fellas! I'm Tsui and have rich experience on makeup brushes. Be free to ask me if you have any question on brushes. love you guys!


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 21, 2021)

Helo Tsui! Welcome to the forum


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## crushbeauty4u (Apr 26, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> Helo Tsui! Welcome to the forum


Thank you, my dear


----------



## crushbeauty4u (Apr 26, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


Thank you Shelly


----------

